# Bodrum area???



## Dodger1music (May 12, 2014)

I've been looking into buying in turkey for about 8 months now, and have just came back after a week in ichmeler... And I loved it... It has definatly reinforced my idea of buying and eventually moving to turkey. 
After speaking to a friend who is from the surrounding bodrum area, I am looking into that area to see what I think and in doing so make a decision. 
Is there any ex pats that have moved to this area or have a knowledge about this part of turkey... Eg tuzla and surrounding area, many thanks roger


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a villa in central Akbük, which is suitable for year-round living and a great community locally. A friend has a place on one the steep slopes at Yalikavak, but it seems to be more like a holiday property. I like Turgutreis and it's more level than much of the Bodrum peninsula but it's at the very end and I suggest you need to consider the nuisance of the main road from the airport (bottle-neck). I liked the look of places in Güllük and Tuzla too (much closer to the airport).


----------

